# A Question Regarding a Powered Sub's Volume Knob...



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

When a powered sub is connected to an AVR via the AVR's "SUB PRE OUT" to the sub's "LFE IN," does this disable the physical volume control knob on the sub, leaving only the receiver's level control for the bass output? Or does the sub's volume knob still work -- is it still active?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It is still active.


----------



## Derry (Apr 10, 2010)

agree it is active,, is your control for the on board amp in the sub,, 

Derry


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just to add to that, most people find that having it at around 12 o'clock is the normal setting for the subs level control and then you use the receivers level adjustment to set it properly.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone for confirming this! Much appreciated...

Tony: Yes, indeed, I realize the recommended "pitch" or position for the knob itself is in the halfway or 12:00 position; I have it a tick over this just for added punch and because my sub isn't really...well..let's just say "up to most jobs"...

Thanks guys!


----------

